# Exercise bike



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought a decent reebok exercise off a guy in gumtree. It's in great nick but it's incredibly hard to use! Level 1 on the bike is tough enough after a few mins, feels really heavy. If you put it on level 3 or 4 you've no chance. This thing goes up to level 10. Could it need oil or something?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

How is the resistance adjusted ?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 6, 2009)

is it an electric one? then I don't think I needs oil.... you're just prob using muscles you haven't used in a while. I use an exercise bike now and again - and even tho I can run 10k quite easily, I find level 1 & 2 on the bike gets me gasping for air after about 5 mins!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

It's electric yup, adjust levels by pressing on the arrow level key pads


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

Zola said:


> I bought a decent reebok exercise off a guy in gumtree. It's in great nick but it's incredibly hard to use! Level 1 on the bike is tough enough after a few mins, feels really heavy. If you put it on level 3 or 4 you've no chance. This thing goes up to level 10. Could it need oil or something?


wishful thinking,i use one at the gym i go to,i do 4,5 x30 min through the week at level 3,its hard after that i,m done but great for cardio.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pedal harder pussy.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a heavy mountain bike which I sometimes ride in trails for miles haha. The bike is stiff, something not right with it


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Did the handlebars get removed for transportation? Is there any way the wheel could've been pre-tensioned to a higher setting than it should've been when reconstructing it in your house?

You got a link to an instruction manual online for us to have a look and see how it works?


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I did take the handle bars off when putting it in the car yep! There was a massive big screw which was sitting out from the side, I turned this all the way in as far as it would go as my heel was hitting it when pedalling. Could that be related?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Zola said:


> I did take the handle bars off when putting it in the car yep! There was a massive big screw which was sitting out from the side, I turned this all the way in as far as it would go as my heel was hitting it when pedalling. Could that be related?


No idea mate, I'm an Engineer so pretty handy with technical stuff, but I've no idea how the mechanism works. But try winding the 'massive big screw' back out and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Zola said:


> I did take the handle bars off when putting it in the car yep! There was a massive big screw which was sitting out from the side, I turned this all the way in as far as it would go as my heel was hitting it when pedalling. Could that be related?


could be a screw brace like gary said for transporting .


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll have a look tonight and report back, cheers fellas


----------

